# How do you train......



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

How do you train your dog not to bark and throw a fit when you leave the house? Does your dog do this? I heard lots of people have problems with this... I just wanna know how to prevent this from day 1. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You leave the house and ignore the barking. The dog gets tired and gives up when barking doesn't work. You ignore unwanted behavior, your reward good behavior...across the board. Sometimes people make the mistake of trying to talk to a dog who is doing something they don't want...dog wins...barking for attention, even negative attention seems to work in their head. Ignore attention getting behavior...reward good behavior.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Sylie said:


> You leave the house and ignore the barking. The dog gets tired and gives up when barking doesn't work. You ignore unwanted behavior, your reward good behavior...across the board. Sometimes people make the mistake of trying to talk to a dog who is doing something they don't want...dog wins...barking for attention, even negative attention seems to work in their head. Ignore attention getting behavior...reward good behavior.


I never thought of that! Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a great book about dealing with and avoiding separation anxiety. It's really helped me with Bailey.

Amazon.com: I'll be Home Soon: How to Prevent and Treat Separation Anxiety. (9781891767050): Patricia B. McConnell Ph.D.: Books


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with the others. You just act like it's a normal routine. They do get used to it. One thing about furbabies, routine, is something they are so comfortable with. My heart breaks when I have to leave them, even if it's to run over my MIL's house, there is just a routine, and they are so quiet, oh it breakes my heart. Coming home, entirely different story...holy heavens....like I was gone for months, and it could be for 5 minutes. I guess it all depends on how severe your baby gets upset. If you act like it's all normal, and set a routine, your baby may follow suit. But some babies do have sepearation anxiety, but this just sounds more like setting a "comfort" feeling, when you are leaving, and that is you act like all is normal. "Mommy will be back". It is so hard thought, I know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Somehow or other I worked out something with Tyler early on after I first got him that every time I leave the house I have said to him, "Mommy will be back soon." That's a signal to him. I think in the very beginning I used to say it and leave a treat for him. Now I just say it. If I didn't say it he'd try to rush to the door to come with me. I say it, he looks at me and either stands there or walks over to his bed. No muss, no fuss, no barking, no trying to sneak out.  He's so good. It was a consistent thing that I've done with him and I think it calms him. He's still very excited when I return home but I know he chills out when I'm away.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Somehow or other I worked out something with Tyler early on after I first got him that every time I leave the house I have said to him,* "Mommy will be back soon."* That's a signal to him. I think in the very beginning I used to say it and leave a treat for him. Now I just say it. If I didn't say it he'd try to rush to the door to come with me. I say it, he looks at me and either stands there or walks over to his bed. No muss, no fuss, no barking, no trying to sneak out. He's so good. It was a consistent thing that I've done with him and I think it calms him. He's still very excited when I return home but I know he chills out when I'm away.


That's exactly what I say to Bonnie, Sue! I tell her I love her and that I'll be back soon. Usually I also tell her where I'm going, lol.:HistericalSmiley: Every once in a while she'll bark but my neighbors tell me that she calms down pretty quickly. In fact, if I go across the street to the cleaners, she'll bark and by the time I get back (3 minutes later) she's already stopped.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with the other postings.
About the importance of routine and acting lowkey.
I say to Coco & Paris: "Snack & Nap, in your Xpen"
and they both run into their Xpen to get their treats.
I leave the radio on volume seven & give Coco a stuffed dinosaur.
I say to Tucker: "Tucker! In your little (play) pen, Kiddo!"
and he runs there before me to receive his treats.
He gets many hard chew toys in there.
They all curl up and nap.
And I leave the house matter of factly.
I don't talk to them after they are secure in their napping spots, as I don't want to distract them.
When I come home a couple hours later they are super excited to see me, but they are relaxed when I am gone.
Allthough when I am walking one, they do not wait calmly, they will bark in excitement for their turn.
It's all rountine, unless your dog has separation anxiety as suggested possibly.
Then the books would help for that! 

Paris is so sensitive to the routine that she knows what is happening before it happens.
When I am about to leave but before I tell them,she often goes into her Xpen, looking up for her treats. 
She will also go into it, if I look purposefully at it.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I started taking mika with me when I had fill gas. She would be in the car alone but could still see me, and I would be filling gas for 5 minutes, I would go in and pay, and she would understand that I am coming back. She slowly learned the healthy act of saying goodbye and that I would return.

I would then practice leaving her at home for small amounts of time as practice, that seemed to work. Now there is so stress at all when we leave the house.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have something to add. When they are puppies I start by just leaving the room while they are in the pen. They cry and I ignore. However, it is very important that you do not pick them up while they are crying. That teaches them that crying will work. You must wait until they have calmed down and are quiet before you pick them up or let them out of the pen. Even now, I won't walk into the house if the dogs are yelping...I wait until they are quiet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I highly recommend the book I'll Be Home Soon mentioned above. Nip this in the bud now and it will be very easy to get rid of with a baby pup. If you let it go, it will be much harder to end the behavior later.


----------

